# Awesome opportunity for a fellow caber



## Stewie (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello everyone. I just put up a huge lot of vintage parts on eBay. Would be great to see one of you guys get it and use it to your full potential. Take a look and god bless 

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Giant-Lot-Of...137215?hash=item3b03e0d6ff:g:SvwAAOSwGvlanJQF


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 4, 2018)

Wrong section...


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 5, 2018)

opportunity for what?  Bonfire?

donate to a Bicycle Kitchen/Community bike COOP


----------



## vincev (Mar 5, 2018)

Thats a lot of "stuff".lol


----------



## Cooper S. (Mar 5, 2018)

I’d be down if it was cheaper


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 6, 2018)

Stewie said:


> Hello everyone. I just put up a huge lot of vintage parts on eBay. Would be great to see one of you guys get it and use it to your full potential. Take a look and god bless
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Giant-Lot-Of...137215?hash=item3b03e0d6ff:g:SvwAAOSwGvlanJQF




OVERWHELMING!


----------



## Tikibar (Mar 8, 2018)

My wife's worst nightmare! :eek:


----------

